# Itália é na Europa



## William Stein

Segun il libro "Living Language: Portuguese", hay que utilizar el verbo "ser" en esta frase porque es como una "verdad eterna" que nunca cambia. En español, al contrario, hay que decir "Italia está en Europa". Nunca habia pensado en eso, pero el portugués me parece más logico que el español en este caso.

Hay muchos diferencias en el uso de "ser" y "estar" en los dos idiomas?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Perdona, William, pero al menos aqui en Brasil decimos: "A Itália está na Europa".


----------



## William Stein

Si es un error es bueno saberlo. En la misma página dan otro ejemplo parecido:
O escritorio é na Rua Dutra.

Dicen que se trata del portugués brasileño.


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> Segun il libro "Living Language: Portuguese", hay que utilizar el verbo "ser" en esta frase porque es como una "verdad eterna" que nunca cambia. En español, al contrario, hay que decir "Italia está en Europa". Nunca habia pensado en eso, pero el portugués me parece más logico que el español en este caso.
> 
> Hay muchos diferencias en el uso de "ser" y "estar" en los dos idiomas?


 
Alguns: _'ser casado'_ (PT) e _'estar casado' _(ES), _'ser proibido'_ (PT) e _'estar proibido' _(ES), '_ser_' +localização (PT), '_estar_' +localização (ES) e certamente outros que, de momento, não me ocorrem.
A tua frase _'Itália é na _Europa' é a forma corrente ou, pelo menos, a forma predominante, no português europeu.
A regra da permanência é um guia válido, mas tem excepções e incongruências. _'Ser casado/solteiro, etc.'_ é uma delas. Em espanhol e português diz-se, por exemplo, _'estar morto/muerto',_ mas alguém concebe coisa mais definitiva do que a morte?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Acho que nesse exemplo especificamente, muitos diriam "A Itália _fica_ na Europa".

"Estar morto" é bastante estranho, deixo isso para os necromantes .


----------



## WhoSoyEu

William Stein said:


> Si es un error es bueno saberlo. En la misma página dan otro ejemplo parecido:
> O escritorio é na Rua Dutra.
> 
> Dicen que se trata del portugués brazileño.


Es posible usar el verbo "ser" en este caso. Las personas pueden decir: "onde é o escritório? Ah, é na Rua Dutra". Pero nunca digas "a Itália é na Europa". Ni informalmente está correcto.


----------



## William Stein

Carfer said:


> Alguns: _'ser casado'_ (PT) e _'estar casado' _(ES), _'ser proibido'_ (PT) e _'estar proibido' _(ES), '_ser_' +localização (PT), '_estar_' +localização (ES) e certamente outros que, de momento, não me ocorrem.
> A tua frase _'Itália é na _Europa' é a forma corrente ou, pelo menos, a forma predominante, no português europeu.
> A regra da permanência é um guia válido, mas tem excepções e incongruências. _'Ser casado/solteiro, etc.'_ é uma delas. Em espanhol e português diz-se, por exemplo, _'estar morto/muerto',_ mas alguém concebe coisa mais definitiva do que a morte?


 
Muito obrigado, Carfer. E certo, "estar morto de fome" é lógico mas porque "estar morto"�


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Alguns: _'ser casado'_ (PT) e _'estar casado' _(ES), _'ser proibido'_ (PT) e _'estar proibido' _(ES), '_ser_' +localização (PT), '_estar_' +localização (ES) e certamente outros que, de momento, não me ocorrem.
> A tua frase _'Itália é na _Europa' é a forma corrente ou, pelo menos, a forma predominante, no português europeu.
> A regra da permanência é um guia válido, mas tem excepções e incongruências. _'Ser casado/solteiro, etc.'_ é uma delas. Em espanhol e português diz-se, por exemplo, _'estar morto/muerto',_ mas alguém concebe coisa mais definitiva do que a morte?


Há uma frase famosa de um ex-ministro brasileiro, que estava sendo "fritado" pelo presidente: "Não sou ministro, estou ministro". O que ele quis dizer é que não tinha mais o poder do cargo, restando-lhe somente o título.

Nota: não errei o tempo do verbo "fritar". Esta expressão "fritado" ou "sendo fritado" (e não "frito"), no Brasil, significa que uma pessoa está perdendo o poder do cargo ("estou sendo fritado pelo meu chefe).


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> Muito obrigado, Carfer. E certo, "estar morto de fome" é lógico mas porque "estar morto"�


 
Não sei se estás a questionar a lógica de _'estar morto'_, sem mais, se a de _'estar morto de fome'._ Não sei a explicação, mas calculo que no primeiro caso é para evitar a ambiguidade que resulta de o verbo _'ser'_ ser usado para formar a passiva. Se dissessemos _'é morto'_ daria a ideia de que a pessoa teria sido morta por alguém. No segundo caso é uma ênfase em que a pior e mais dramática situação de todas, a de estar morto, é usada para dar a dimensão da fome.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Há uma frase famosa de um ex-ministro brasileiro, que estava sendo "fritado" pelo presidente: "Não sou ministro, estou ministro". O que ele quis dizer é que não tinha mais o poder do cargo, restando-lhe somente o título.
> 
> Nota: não errei o tempo do verbo "fritar". Esta expressão "fritado" ou "sendo fritado" (e não "frito"), no Brasil, significa que uma pessoa está perdendo o poder do cargo ("estou sendo fritado pelo meu chefe).


 
Isso sugere-me uma história que, como estamos no forum português-espanhol, aqui posso contar e que se passou com o Camilo José Cela quando era deputado no Parlamento de Espanha. Embalado por alguma discussão arrastada e sensaborona, Camilo deixou-se dormir durante a sessão. O Presidente das Cortes, tendo-se apercebido disso, perguntou-lhe: 
-_'Don Camilo, ¿está usted dormido?_', ao que Cela retorquiu: _'No, Señoria, estoy durmiendo'_ 
-'_¿Y no es lo mismo, Don Camilo?'_
_-'No, Señoria, porque nos es lo mismo estar jodido que estar jodiendo!'_


----------



## William Stein

Carfer said:


> Não sei se estás a questionar a lógica de _'estar morto'_, sem mais, se a de _'estar morto de fome'._ Não sei a explicação, mas calculo que no primeiro caso é para evitar a ambiguidade que resulta de o verbo _'ser'_ ser usado para formar a passiva. Se dissessemos _'é morto'_ daria a ideia de que a pessoa teria sido morta por alguém. No segundo caso é uma ênfase em que a pior e mais dramática situação de todas, a de estar morto, é usada para dar a dimensão da fome.


 
Aha, "é morto de fome" = "he died of hunger", "está morto de fome" = he is dying of hunger.


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> Aha, "é morto de fome" = "he died of hunger", "está morto de fome" = he is dying of hunger.


 
Isso, só que a primeira forma (que, se não estou enganado, já foi comum no português medieval) diz-se realmente _'morreu de fome'._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer, ainda se diz. Por exemplo: "fulano é um morto de fome".


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Carfer, ainda se diz. Por exemplo: "fulano é um morto de fome".


 
Pois, é verdade, mas aí trata-se mais de uma condição do que de um estado (no fundo, a diferença entre _'ser pobre'_, condição, e _'estar morto'_, estado). Não é que ache que isso seja uma subtileza do idioma muito relevante. É só porque hoje estou mais virado para esse tipo de argumentos. É o que faz ter a cabeça cheia deles, por estar simultâneamente às voltas com uma contestação duma acção complicadíssima em que diferenças especiosas dessas acabam por ter grande relevo. Mas, independentemente dos meus estados de alma, a verdade é que _'ser pobre' _e _'estar morto'_ são mais um exemplo das contradições em que cai a regra da permanência para decidir do uso de '_ser_' e '_estar_', que foi por onde começou a nossa conversa.


----------



## William Stein

Tal vez la ideología podría llegar a ser importante en todo eso. Por ejemplo, para un marxista, "ser pobre" es una condición permanente del proletariado, mientras que para un capitalista es sólo un estado provisorio y facil a cambiar (así no es incorrecto decir "Hoy estoy pobre").


----------



## Vanda

William, dependendo da situação você ouvirá, sim, algum brasileiro dizendo que a Itália é na Europa, o que todos subentenderão que está/fica na Europa. São as variaçoes de uso coloquial. 
Nesta discussão você tem mais pano pra manga sobre o uso desses verbos praticamente intercambiáveis.


----------



## Outsider

William Stein said:


> Hay muchos diferencias en el uso de "ser" y "estar" en los dos idiomas?


No muchas. Esta es una de las pocas excepciones.

Más algunas sugerencias de lectura:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1886174
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1118685


----------

